# I QUIT



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been a smoker for over 38 years and have tried literally hundreds of times to kick the habit. I have did the gum, patches, herbs and everyhing else I could find but all to no avail. At least that was the case until last Saturday at 9:30 am atthe Penny Rea Hypnosis clinic. I walked in to her clinic a smoker and walked out a non smoker having thus far no craving whatsoever for a cigarette nor does it affect me in any way to be around other people who are smoking. This was part of assurance to me that her method would leave me smoke free and further assured me i would gain no weight as a result of kicking the habit. When the session ended and I walked out to my truck and got in I was shocked. For the first time I was smelling the horrible putrid odor of my smoking in my truck.




That in itself was an eye opener for me. I drove all the way home, in the cold, with my window down.



I have chosen to share this with all of you for one reason only. Perhaps there is another forum member out there who has a desiretoquit smoking and has been down thesame path I was on. It is still a "One Day At A Time" endeavor but well worth the "plunge". I still think about them,occasionaly reach to my shirt pocket for them but that toois subsiding. I have figured that I was spending around $180.00 per month for cigarettes and folks that equates to a lot of free money for Wine Toys



I have an order started with George and at the end of my first month of succesfully quitting I am placing that order as my reward to myself.


----------



## Big Port (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats! Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## masta (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations my friend and I too wish you the best of luck on one of the best things you could do for yourself!


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 13, 2006)

Waldo. I did it a long time ago. It is difficult but you can do it. 
Congratulations on taking that first step. You know we will be rooting for 
you all the way. 

Peter


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 13, 2006)

That's a major life change Waldo, and quite an achievement if it sticks. 
Congratulations. May it add years to your wine making life.

Bill


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 13, 2006)

180 is a ggod amount for and ultra utra kit. Really you can do it if you really want to.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2006)

Where's Waldo?http://images.google.com/imgres?img...7s+waldo&hl=en&lr=&amp;oi=imagesr&amp;start=1 He's livin' long and shopping at George's! Congratulations! *Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 13, 2006)

! Right On Waldo!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Jan 13, 2006)

Good for you!!!!



With thepositive attitude you have, I think you can do anything you set your mind to. Keep us posted. 


Margaret


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2006)

Way to go Waldo!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 14, 2006)

I would love more than anything if Curtis and Lain (my daughter) would quit. Everytime I see them light up it breaks my heart. Not only is it nasty and filthy I worry so much about their health as I hear them hacking and coughing every morning. Since I work for a doctor, I see weekly, cat scan reports with suspicious lung nodules......and most always the patient is a smoker. 


I can't put myself in your shoes because I have never smoked but If there is a way to get rid of this awful addiction then I wish more people would give it a try.


Waldo, I hope you have continued success with the hypnosis. Please let us know how it is going for you.


Enjoy your new wine toys!!!!!!Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Piopolis (Jan 14, 2006)

If Waldo can quit smoking I can give the Chamborcin several more months of peace and quite. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## ms.spain (Jan 14, 2006)

Waldo,


On January 4th of this year my father, age 55, had surgery to remove a tumor on his tonsil-squamous cell carcinoma. The only indication ofany problemswas a "swelling" on the right side of his neck(Dad thought it was a cyst, but it was the lymph nodes in his neck-the cancer had matastisized).He let this go for nearly a year.The probable cause of this tumor was smoking for 40 years.The incision on his neck was literally from ear to ear-30 staples.He also had to have all his teeth extracted by an oral surgeon, because the radiation treatments would crumble his teeth.


His prognosis is good, but he will have to take radiation treatments for 6-7 weeks.Needless to say, he finally has a made-up mind to quit smoking!!!



.


I also smoked for several years, so I know what you are going through.


Congratulations on quitting-YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!






I promise you, your family wants you around for many years to come-just from reading your posts, I see you bring joy to many people,including this forum!






We're behind ya,Waldo!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks all for your support. I made up my mind that if I did nothing else in my lifetime I wasquittingsmoking. One day at a time and so far.so good. I have printed out this thread and carry it in my shirt pocket and use it for reinforcemnt when needed.


----------



## ms.spain (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a feeling, at the Winemaker's Toy Store "get together", We'll be celebrating Waldo's Success.


Waldo, I lift my glass to you.


" To a new life, new friends and new wine adventures!"


----------



## Waldo (Jan 15, 2006)

*My picture before I quit smoking*








*One week after quitting*








Just kidding. I also resolved that I was not going to replace one bad habit witrh another, like chewing on toothpicks, or eating candy, chewing gum all the time etc etc. And so far, so good*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 15, 2006)

That's funny, Waldo


----------



## pkcook (Jan 15, 2006)

Good on ya Waldo,


I don't smoke, but admire anyone that wants to kick this habit. The wine toys should be a good incentive! Good luck to you.


Pat


----------



## ms.spain (Jan 15, 2006)

Love those Hillbilly teeth!


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 15, 2006)

Ms. Spain,

I think he has the photos the wrong way round!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 16, 2006)

I knew something was wrong! Great for figuring it out, Peter!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 16, 2006)

ms.spain said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> On January 4th of this year my father, age 55, had surgery to remove a tumor on his tonsil-squamous cell carcinoma. The only indication of any problems was a "swelling" on the right side of his neck(Dad thought it was a cyst, but it was the lymph nodes in his neck-the cancer had matastisized).He let this go for nearly a year.The probable cause of this tumor was smoking for 40 years.The incision on his neck was literally from ear to ear-30 staples.He also had to have all his teeth extracted by an oral surgeon, because the radiation treatments would crumble his teeth.
> ...



Ms.Spain...
Thank You for sharing the news of your Father's events...hope he has the strength and determination to get through the struggles that lie ahead....with the support of his Family and Loved Ones, he will be stronger.
Seems Cancer touches everyone, Family, Friends and Loved Ones....we all have to take care of ourselves...Life is a Trip...enjoy the Journey!!!


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 19, 2006)

Waldo - congratulations on kicking a harmful habit! That is wonderful news, and I'll toast to your health!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats Waldo, I to am a reformed smoker. I quit on my birthday in June. I used an herbal smoking cessation kit and it worked great for me. I had tried the hypnosis in the past and it didn't work for me. I was smoking before I made it home. 


I now am nauseated by the stale smell of smoke. It don;t bother me to smell smoke while someone is smoking but the smell on cloths and in the vehicles gag me. I was lucky that my vehicle didn't stink as I would only smoke in it with the window down.


Now, my wifes vehicle is a different story. She refuses to try to quit, even though the idea in June was hers. She smokes in her vehicle with the windows rolled up. When I drive it I can't see out the windows due to the film on the windows as well as you can't see out the rear view mirror. I practically refuse to get in this vehicle. 


Good job and hope you can stay smoke free forever. Report back how you are doing every month and watch the waist line. Mine has expanded just a tad this time. The first time I quit about 10 years ago, I gained close to 50 pounds. When I moved to Louisiana and all the fine foods we have here, here came another 30 pounds. Now I have gained about another 20 pounds from this quitting session which will be permanent! At lest now I can breath and not get winded exercising.


Smurfe


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 19, 2006)

smurfe said:


> I was lucky that my vehicle didn't stink as I would only smoke in it with the window down.




Now I don't get this (and I'm not picking entirely on you, smurfe, you just happened to mention it and that made me think of one of my pet peeves). 


Okay - if you smoke and you want to keep your window down and hold the cigarette near the window, fine. That's your right and you aren't hurting anyone but yourself. But the nitwits who pitch their cigarette butts out the window should be made to pick up all the cigarette butts within that 1 mile section of roadway with their tongues (and when I become king, that will be the penalty for throwing your cigarette out the window!). I mean, you have a freakin' ashtray in your car for a REASON! If you are too arrogant, stupid, dimwitted, or just (insert your own bad phrase here) tonot use the ashtray in your car, then you shouldn't smoke in it at all! What - are you afraid that having some cig. butts in your ashtray will lower the resale value? If you're that worried about it, then wait until you are out of the car and near an ashtray to burn one! That's going to be my other penalty - besides the whole "pick up the cigarette butt with your tongue" thing - my police force will impound your car where, for 30 days, it will become the smoking station for the local prison. The prisoners won't be allowed to deface or damage your car, but there will be a minimum of 25 prisoners each day lighting up in your car with the windows up. Think of the sale value of the car after that!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 19, 2006)

Dang, Funky Fish,


You've given this alot of thought. But I'm with you. I guess what detered me growing up was that if we got caught smoking, we would have to smoke a whole pack with a bucket over our head!!! That was enough for me!!


I, nor my three sisters ever smoked or my Dad but Mom had to have her Kools and a 6 pack of Stroh's.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess I have. It's just that there is no reason whatsoever for someone to throw a butt out the window. If you don't want to use the ashtray, then don't smoke in the car. Or put the butt in your pocket. See - look at that...I came up with two simple solutions in less time than it took me to type this sentence.


----------



## Harry (Jan 19, 2006)

Big Congrats Waldo


I had a tripple bypass in 1995 and quit smoking and started dipping snuff. then about 7 yrs later i had to go and get 3 stents in my heart. I quit all tabacco products when the Dr. told that nicotine can cause the stents to colapse.Now i can smell better and taste better ,plus i feel better than i did 20 yrs ago i am 68yrs old. Hang in there buddy you can do it.


Harry


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 19, 2006)

Funky Fish! You don't have opinions, do you?






I too can't stand to see people pitch a butt out the window. I want to pull up next to them and tell them to get out, walk back and pick it up. I once thought I should ask them if that was how their mothers raised them, but they may have learned techinque from them! My parents were both Camel Straight people



and by the time they were done there was nothing left but ash!


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 16, 2006)

just more money for wine gadgets and kits.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo:


Checking in to see how your doing with not smoking.


My wife and I have too quite the habit that has been an addiction of mine for over 32 years and my wifes for 25 years. We have now been nicotine free for the past 9 days 13 hours and 25 minutes........ and counting.


----------



## Pepere (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo my friend I'm proud of ya' 


When I was 21 I was smoking a pack of camels a day and my dad was diagnosed with emphasima (sp?) We both quit cold turkey. I'm 57 and Pop just turned 81. Good on ya' boy!!


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats Waldo!



Awesome news! Just one thing I don't understand... if you smoke for 38 years that means you started when you were what? 
2 years old??


This January will beone year smoke-free for me. Asumming, of course, that I make it through the holidays with the in-laws! (jk)


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2006)

I am 59 sang and when I was about11 years old we were smoking anything we could get to burn. Corn silk, rabbit tobacco, coffee grounds, grape vines and on and on.......I am embarassed to say that my recent effort at quitting did not succeed



At least I am down from 2 packs a day to only 6-7 cigarettes a day but that is still 6-7 too damn many.

*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo I know what you mean. Me and my wife quit for awhile and then started up again from stress. Stupid!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo: Ask your Doctor for a perscription for Chantix. It's a wonder drug for quiting smoking. The Doctor told us that even if we wern't ready to quit, we still had an 80% chance of quiting. It has no side effects and numbs the want of wanting a smoke, or for the most part, that you even smoked in the past.... i.e. no certain "Habit" times like driving, after dinner or with that first cup of coffee. You don't even have the urge. Being around other smokers doesn't bother me at all. You should try it, it works.


----------



## Francie (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo,


If you quit smoking, does that mean I have to quit drinking wine? Just kidding!! (like that would ever happen!) Goodluck to you!! I know this is incredible hard, I have never smoked, but my parents did and have been smoke free for over 25 years! (Although mymom says she still could crave a cigarette, she knows it is not good for her and she chooses not to). 


Good luck!


Francie


----------



## masta (Dec 17, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> Waldo: Ask your Doctor for a perscription for Chantix. It's a wonder drug for quiting smoking. The Doctor told us that even if we wern't ready to quit, we still had an 80% chance of quiting. It has no side effects and numbs the want of wanting a smoke, or for the most part, that you even smoked in the past.... i.e. no certain "Habit" times like driving, after dinner or with that first cup of coffee. You don't even have the urge. Being around other smokers doesn't bother me at all. You should try it, it works.




I worked very hard for a year on helping produce product for this drug during the clinical phase 3 trials and I heard the same thing that it worked extremely well!


----------



## trashy (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo - so the hypnosis didn't work?

For the time you didn't smoke, did you notice any difference in the taste of wine?


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 17, 2006)

I never smoked because I was scared to.. My dad threatened to make us smoke a whole pack while we have a bucket on our heads. Can you imagine smoking under a bucket and not being about to get away from the smoke (the idea intended) and how sick you would be. That was enough for me. Not one of my sisters or me ever smoked.......wish that was true for my dauthter.


I'll have to look into that prescription for her. She did ok on the patch but that is substituting one form of nicotine for another.


Congratulations on those who have been successful!!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> Waldo: Ask your Doctor for a perscription for Chantix. It's a wonder drug for quiting smoking. The Doctor told us that even if we wern't ready to quit, we still had an 80% chance of quiting. It has no side effects and numbs the want of wanting a smoke, or for the most part, that you even smoked in the past.... i.e. no certain "Habit" times like driving, after dinner or with that first cup of coffee. You don't even have the urge. Being around other smokers doesn't bother me at all. You should try it, it works.




Thanks jobe..I will give her a call in the morning


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2006)

masta said:


> jobe05 said:
> 
> 
> > Waldo: Ask your Doctor for a perscription for Chantix. It's a wonder drug for quiting smoking. The Doctor told us that even if we wern't ready to quit, we still had an 80% chance of quiting. It has no side effects and numbs the want of wanting a smoke, or for the most part, that you even smoked in the past.... i.e. no certain "Habit" times like driving, after dinner or with that first cup of coffee. You don't even have the urge. Being around other smokers doesn't bother me at all. You should try it, it works.
> ...




Thanks Masta.....It's worth a shot.....The 6 months I was free I thought I had it made........DAMMIT !!!!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2006)

It did for a while sang..not sure what happened but I succumed and yes, the wine and food tasted a whole lot different....much better


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2006)

Waldo, you know it's bad for your health-be strong yourself so you can be there to be strong for others. I'm sick watching an older relative with her battle with emphasema. She was a nurse for 40 years and now every breath is a labor for her. With all you have going on in your life, it shouldn't be hard to keep busy.


Be strong, stay strong and live long!


----------



## daveb50 (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't give up Waldo, I quit several times for 6 mos. to a year or more before I was Successfull. I've been smoke free for 26 years now. Every day you do not smoke adds to your life, even the 5-6 a day is better than 2 packs, right? Never Give Up Trying, you will be successfull eventually!
Dave


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave.......


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 19, 2006)

Waldo:


Several things have helped me thus far, some of them are:


Start a list of the reasons why you want to quit, and add a picture next to your reason that will give you an image of what you put in writting i.e., if you wife is the reason, add a picture of her next to that reason. If it's the grand kids, add a picture of them, if it's a sickness you afraid of put a picture of a healthy person next to it. This way you have a mental image of why you are doing it, not just an idea as to why.


Other than the obvious reason (Family) for me quiting, is someone gave me the greatest give anyone could ever imagine. The owner of the company that I work for said that if I can stay off cigarettes for one year, that the company will pay for a 20 year, $1,000,000 term life insurance for me. To think that if something were to happen to me for the next 20 years, that my family would be taken care of is just incredible to me, Am I going to let my family down for a measly smoke that will probably take me away from them sooner anyways..... HELL NO!!! Even though the thought of my family being taken care of gives me some peace, it gives me greater peace knowing that there is a good chance that I won't need the insurance to take care of them, Because I'll be here to do it.


----------

